# Reuse old substrate (ADA amazonia) or get new



## stiliketheblues (Jul 1, 2017)

Hi folks 

I am changing from a 46g to a 75 G tank.
I have had good results over the last 10 yrs with ADA amazonia.
I am thinking of staying with the same substrate unless there is something better out there for a heavily planted, CO2 and fert dosed tank?

Should I recycle/rinse/resuse the old substrate or get a new batch?
Does this stuff get depleted over time?

Thanks!


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

You can't rinse it. It will just turn to mud. You could reuse it if the granules are still intact.


----------



## nocrapman (Aug 6, 2007)

The granules are intact but am hesitating for fear of transmitting an algal infestation from a few months back.


----------



## BigBadWolf42 (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm cheap, so I would reuse it. Plus you're going to a 75 gallon so you'll need less substrate that way. And you have all that beneficial bacteria. Little to no cycling depending on how fast you stock your tank.

What kind of algae are you battling?


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

I've had good luck reusing. Lay a large towel out in the sun and put the wet AS on it spread out as thin as you can get it. Once it's all dried out use that for your bottom layer and throw a couple new bags on top in your 75g.


----------



## Gamezawy (Apr 3, 2012)

use it dont worry the CEC feature will make it adsorb nutrients and work as new, you may add some root taps


----------

